

The Future of Money: Efforts-based (not products-based) Meritocracy - mikegreenberg
http://www.emergence.cc/futureofmoney/

======
mikegreenberg
One of my old blog posts explores this possibility and describes why our
current model of trade/exchange needs to go. (Spoiler Alert: I blame the RIAA,
MPAA, and their ilk.)

My thoughts: <http://nobulb.com/2010/07/the-end-of-distribution/>

